

EmacsConf 2015 Planning Doc - nosefrog
https://emacsconf.github.io/emacsconf2015/

======
jdreaver
This looks very interesting! It also looks like there is a lot of support from
may volunteers so far.

No one at my 3-person company besides me uses Emacs, so it would be great to
share workflows and ideas with others.

Also, what a great way to advertise Emacs: use a public org-mode document
stored on Github that is exported to HTML to plan the conference.

~~~
nosefrog
:D Thanks, we have over 100 (!!!) sign ups so far! I'm really excited. If you
want to help out, send me a ping: samer@samertm.com.

------
UUMMUU
While I am a vim user, I love seeing people having conferences to promote
editors that aren't IDEs. Don't get me wrong, Eclipse and Visual Studio are
great tools but nothing beats being able to open vim (or emacs in your case)
and going to town on some code. Good luck guys!

~~~
nosefrog
Thanks! And if you all put on a Vim conference, I would love to attend :) (Vim
has like 5x the users of Emacs, right? that makes it easy :P)

------
100k
This is awesome! I'm excited for a chance to nerd out with fellow Emacs users
and increase my (pathetic) Emacs-fu.

On the subject of text editor conferences, I know some people who put together
one about Notepad: [http://notepadconf.com/](http://notepadconf.com/) I think
it was mostly about drinking beer, though.

~~~
nosefrog
We're idling on #emacsconf on freenode, you should drop in!

------
edward
They're using Github and Google Groups to plan EmacsConf? Neither of these
systems are free software. RMS will be unhappy.

~~~
melling
Probably... Hopefully they're using org files to sooth some of the pain. :-)

org files work well on Github. I've got an open issue that would make using
org files even more usable.

[https://github.com/github/markup/issues/473](https://github.com/github/markup/issues/473)

If this gets fixed, it'll be easier to maintain a blog, site, etc on Github
with org files.

------
scandox
An idea: have a talk by Tony Ballantyne
[http://tonyballantyne.com](http://tonyballantyne.com)

I always encourage writers to use Emacs and I write in it too. So to have a
successful author who uses it to its full potential would be really
interesting.

~~~
melling
He's a big user of org mode.

[http://tonyballantyne.com/tag/org-mode](http://tonyballantyne.com/tag/org-
mode)

This site is made with org mode?
[http://www.aethernetmag.com](http://www.aethernetmag.com)

Seems like we might have emacs killer feature for non-developers.

~~~
scandox
The real killer feature for writers (especially novelists) would be an OS that
booted into Emacs and didn't offer any distractions whatsoever. The ironically
named selfcontrolapp.com is probably the biggest tech thing to affect the
literary scene in a long time...but as a developer I know how to disable the
iptables rules in the Linux version. And I have no actual self-control.

~~~
mjcohen
It could be named "EmacsOS".

Then, someone could develop a laptop that only runs EmacsOS. I suggest calling
it an "EmacsBook".

------
rasengan0
I hope evil-mode users are welcome :-)

~~~
nosefrog
Of course :)

